# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  I dreamed I had a baby girl...with my ex.

## Confused99

Hiya,
Last night I had a dream that's been driving me crazy all day. I don't remember all of it, but I do remember the most emotional parts.

I have not had many dreams with the type blurred edges this dream had. It was like I was constantly being sucked into the dream, or watching it through a 'crystal ball' kind of thing. 

When the dream began I was thrown into my grandparents living room. It was brighter, and there was furniture there that they do not own. A long rectangular table was in the center of the room, however, with several thin blankets on top and I was hovering over my baby girl. I remember feeling happy and light as I lifted her head. I was trying to fold the blankets behind her head so it would be softer for her. I could feel her extremely soft skin when I lifted her head, and she was smiling and laughing at me.

Someone, I think it was my mother, walked in the room and said I should take my baby to her father.

So I picked my baby up. I remember being extremely gentle and loving with her, maternal feelings I haven't experienced yet. I exited the room, and was back in my house in my room. My ex was sitting at my desk, and he turned towards us when I entered. I remember being afraid here, because I knew he did not like me at all and was only here for the baby's sake.

I handed her to him, and he was just as gentle and caring with the baby as I had been, but I could tell he wanted me to _leave_. I did, and I remember being extremely sad - because a part of me was still in love with my ex, and wanted him to love me back, even if it was just for the baby.

When I left the room, the dream swapped. I was sitting in a truck with him, driving down a dark road. He wasn't really speaking to me, but I was trying to speak to him. I couldn't hear what I was saying, and I didn't know what I was trying to say...but it made him angry. I get the feeling I was trying to convince him to stay. Then he said, "I'll be married to Eva very soon..." and his sentence trailed off. I remember feeling extremely hurt here, and as we turned right into a road that was decending _into the earth_ I realized my baby wasn't there with us. The road had a red glow, and it looked a lot like descending into hell. My ex disappeared after dropping me off at the start of this odd road, and the dream swapped entirely away from my ex and my baby girl. 

The rest was unemotional and unimportant, but that segment of the dream has been bothering me. It's leaving me with a feeling of regret for leaving my ex, and a want for the baby girl that was so much like me, but so much a part of him too. I'm in a new relationship now, and so is he (Eva is his current gf's name) and I feel guilty for my apparent affair with him even though it never happened.

I feel like it means something, but I'm not sure what.

Any help is appreciated, I would like to eliminate these feelings as they can lead nowhere good.

----------


## Sweedeh

It's probably just your imagination exploring what could have been, rather than what is. Happens to me all the time, but I usually don't pay much attention to it. Maybe you still wonder what could've happened on some subconcious level, but I doubt the dream itself has any significance other than the natural reactions you felt to the given situation.

----------


## Philosopher8659

A woman is the mother of all living. Scripturally standing for perception, and will. They receive and give life. I would imagine that having a baby girl would have something to do with a birth of seeing something about your ex you had not seen before--it does not mean it is something good either, only that in what you will realize willl mature you.

Love is rare thing in this life, you cannot make anyone love you, nor can you ever expect to be loved in return. Sometimes one has to live an entire life with a hole in their soul. Things just suck that way.,

----------

